# Covering painted skip trowel texture with mud.



## Nick Harmon (Feb 16, 2013)

Going through the drywall texture strand I'm seeing a lot of questions about covering glossy painted surfaces, plastered wall papered surfaces and everything in between. I've covered over 200,000 sq ft of wall surface with all purpose joint compound. From brick to plaster to wall paper to tile. Here is another video where I'm covering painted textured surface. I never prep any of my surfaces with primer. 
http://youtu.be/gYYwcvdxUWU
Www.frescoharmony.com


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

Video dont work


----------



## Nick Harmon (Feb 16, 2013)

Magic said:


> Video dont work


Sorry we revamped the YouTube page and in doing so it erased a bunch of vids. Here it it again. 
http://youtu.be/nZZYYxxsVZo


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

Now it works! I like the look. How do you match a color a customer picks?


----------



## Nick Harmon (Feb 16, 2013)

Magic said:


> Now it works! I like the look. How do you match a color a customer picks?


It's funny you ask that. Our whole signature color series is based on what clients and designers have wanted over the last 8 years. We are currently marketing 40 colors but can make custom colors upon request. I'd be happy to send you a color chart with a sample to try. 
http://www.frescoharmony.com/index.php/products/signature-color-series


----------

